# Home depot rack reliable?



## Northface (Mar 5, 2019)

Hey guys, so i was at home depot and saw this rack. Does anyone have any experience with this rack? Im planning on using it for my 30g long and 2x 10gallon.
Any tips and advice are greatly appreciated!
Thankyou


----------



## Kweli (Jun 2, 2010)

it should tell you the weight rating somewhere.
I think i have that same shelf, its particle board so weight in the middle (not expanding to all ends) might be problematic...
Im leaning towards not worth the water damage

I think its around 250 pounds for a 30 gallon tank once filled with water


----------



## That_guy_Leo (Oct 1, 2021)

Made an account to tell my experience with these shelves. I have the 36x16, which I'm fairly sure is that one they just have it mislabeled, as mine looks identical. I can tell you, I personally don't trust it with any tank larger than my 12g long. I also have a 5g and 8g on another one of the shelves, it's held all of these tanks without any signs of warping after 3 months. I haven't let water sit on the shelves for long periods of time but haven't had any water damage to them with regular amounts of splash etc. 

I bought mine on sale from crap tire and I know on their website it says how much the shelves are rated to hold


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

They are fine IF the aquarium base spans to the back and front horizontal rails, ie 18" back to front. Otherwise the particle board will be supporting the weight, which is a BIG NO-NO!

For FW, it will be fine as spilled FW will not be nearly as corrosive as SW. There lays the rub...I bet you dollars to donuts that the lug and uprights are of dissimilar metals so galavanic corrosion in a wet//moist environment will be an issue.

Personally, spend the extra $ and time with pine 2x4's with max 36" spans to minimize sagging. Rocket Engineer's stand plans is a good example to build a rack unit. If you know how to "frame build", the red, yellow, orange and blue will be your base and shelf, green the "King studs" to give you the height and pink the "Jack studs" to support the shelf. The Jack studs are best used as they are significantly better at supporting weight vs just screws.


----------

